# Problème de Restoration



## guigui23 (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayer de jailbreaker mon ipad 2 en 7.0.4 avec evasion 1.0.1 et mon ipad n'arrete pas de s'ouvrir et de se fermer, j'ai essayer de le mettre en DFU mais sa ne marche pas et le mettre en mode recouvrement (pour le restorer sur itunes) ne marche pas non plus.
Aidez-moi s'il te plait !


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Janvier 2014)

guigui23 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai essayer de jailbreaker mon ipad 2 en 7.0.4 avec evasion 1.0.1 et mon ipad n'arrete pas de s'ouvrir et de se fermer, j'ai essayer de le mettre en DFU mais sa ne marche pas et le mettre en mode recouvrement (pour le restorer sur itunes) ne marche pas non plus.
> 
> Aidez-moi s'il te plait !




Si ton iPad n'a pas de problème matériel, tu dois forcément pouvoir passer en mode recovery ou DFU. Tu dois mal t'y prendre quelque part (quand il redémarre en boucle comme ce qui t'arrive, il faut être un peu agile).
Relis les tutos sur le net (Google...).
Tu dois faire les manuvres après avoir forcé le redémarrage (appui simultané sur les touches power (en haut à droite) et home (ronde, en bas au milieu) et pendant le court laps de temps où rien (et surtout pas la pomme) n'est affiché à l'écran.
Par exemple, pour le mode recovery : appui simultané sur home et power -> reboot de l'iPad -> pendant que rien ne s'affiche, relâcher le bouton power (et surtout ne pas relâcher le bouton home) et vite insérer la prise du cordon relié par ailleurs au Mac (ou au PC).
Bon courage...


----------



## Lauange (5 Janvier 2014)

Salut

tu peux mettre ton ipad en mode recovery a l'aide de tinyumbrella. Ensuite, pour le dévérouiller je te conseille d'utiliser evasion 1.0.2 car il corrige de nombreux bug pour ipad 2.

a+


----------

